# Neue Warenwirtschaft aber sehr langsam!



## goldhamster (30. Nov 2005)

Hallo Leute,

uns ist eine neue Warenwirtschaft unter Java vorgestellt worden.

Alleine der Aufruf der WAWI dauert schon einmal ca. 40 Sekunden.
Lesen eines Datensatzes aus der DB ca. 20 Sek.
Drucken ist nur über den Windows eigenen Drucker möglich (Workstation).
Die WAWI läuft unter JBOSS auf einem eigene DUAL-Xeon Server mit 4GB RAM
Die DB unter Postgres läuft auf einem Identischen Server.

Die Programmierer wollen mir jetzt erzählen, das die WAWI nur so langsam ist, weil die Server unter WIN 2003 laufen.

Die Lösung von den Programmieren: 3 Server:  1 x DB-Server  1 x APPLI-Server  1 x Druck-Server  alles unter LINUX.

Da Frage ich mich, für eine WAWI 3 Server muss das sein?

Ich habe aber andere Anwendungen die unter JAVA laufen, die sehr schnell sind.

Desweiteren wäre es auch nicht möglich, das die Drucker vom Server aus angesteuert werden.
Ich hätte gerne das die Drucker komplett vom Server aus verwaltet werden.
Sprich der User hat den Drucker zugeordnet und muss nicht jedesmal der Drucker auswählen und Druckaufträge werden vom Server verwaltet.

Angeblich ist es auch nicht möglich auf ASCII Druckern im nicht Grafik Modus zu drucken.
Wir haben hier ASCII-Drucker die ein paar 1000 Euro kosten.
Pauschale ausage: Die können Sie nicht mehr verwenden.

Wer kann mir zu diesem Themen ein paar Infos geben.


mfg 
goldhamster


----------



## DP (30. Nov 2005)

was ist das denn fürn verein? ich würde mir mal nen anderen anbieter anschauen.

für unseren betrieb bin ich auch ne wawi am programmieren:

apache tomcat + mysql auf einem blech unter xp pro (dual xeon, 2gb) 

bei uns sind im schnitt 12 clients gleichzeitig zugange und da ist garnichts langsam. 

einige tabellen haben >1.000.000 sätze und die software rennt wie sau.

also lasst euch mal nichts erzählen und schick die shouter lieber nach hause.

es gibt ohne ende software auf dem markt.


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Nov 2005)

> Alleine der Aufruf der WAWI dauert schon einmal ca. 40 Sekunden.


meinst du den initialen Start (OK) oder wenn ein User sein "Client"-Programm startet (System total im Eimer, wegwerfen)?

1 Datensatz lesen 20 Sekunden: das System ist Schrott, wegwerfen, hat weder mit Windows was zu tun noch würde sich da gross was ändern wenn man 3 Server im Einsatz hat...

Wenn das System schlecht programmiert ist dann helfen 3 Server auch nix, weil dann ja noch der TCP/IP Kommunikationsoverhead dazukommt. Bei einer moderaten Zahl von Usern reicht ein Server, und die Performance hat mit dem Host-System (Windows oder Linux) fast nichts zu tun.

Windows als Host sollte vielleicht sogar um ein paar millisekunden besser sein, weil das Threading dort etwas glatter läuft als unter Linux...


----------



## RicoSoft (30. Nov 2005)

sieht mir eher unprofessionell aus, entweder schlechte sql-programmierung oder der client ist scheisse. und warum der druck über netzwerk nicht geht, ist mir ein rätsel. wenn sie schon einen jboss einsetzen, ist das ja wirklich eine kleinigkeit. programm eliminieren, da gibt's mit sicherheit besseres (auch unter java). meine meinung.


----------

